# Accuracy of a bow vs slingshot



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

How does the accuracy of a very accurate slingshot user compare with the accuracy of a very skilled bow user?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

OtziTheIceMan said:


> How does the accuracy of a very accurate slingshot user compare with the accuracy of a very skilled bow user?


i think you answered your own question by calling one accurate and one skilled.

i think this falls into the category of "its the indian, not the arrow" .


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

let's put it this way: You have a champion archer and a champion slingshot shooter--or somebody who is championship caliber. With what consistency can they hit targets and at what distance.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

OtziTheIceMan said:


> let's put it this way: You have a champion archer and a champion slingshot shooter--or somebody who is championship caliber. With what consistency can they hit targets and at what distance.


once again its "the indian, not the arrow"

if both are marksmen with their bow or slingshot, then its a draw. with enough "practice" you learn your weapon/tool and become a novice with it.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Imperial said:


> OtziTheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> > let's put it this way: You have a champion archer and a champion slingshot shooter--or somebody who is championship caliber. With what consistency can they hit targets and at what distance.
> ...


Lol Imp that's one beer too many I guess.... ???? 
Doesn't one usually start out a novice, and train to become an expert? Sorry bro, couldn't resist... I guess that's one beer too many on my part as well... All in good spirits though, no disrespect intended


----------



## OtziTheIceMan (Jun 29, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > OtziTheIceMan said:
> ...


haha maybe it was in the spirit of zen mind, begginer's mind. Before Enlightenment chop wood carry water, after Enlightenment, chop wood carry water lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

As a manufacturer of archery equipment for 20+ years, a skilled archer will shoot 90 arrows and not come out of a circle the size of a 1 1/2 inches (the Ten Ring), the X ring is 3/4 of an inch and that is what they use in shoot offs.

There are many shooters that can do this, go to Vegas and visit the NFAA World Archery Festival and watch these guys !

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

What kind of "champion archer" are we talking about? A guy who shoots longbows or recurves with no extra equipment, or a modern compound bow shooter?

I would say it's a toss up if we are talking about longbows or traditional recurves. But modern compound archers can shoot very accurately at far distances.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> What kind of "champion archer" are we talking about? A guy who shoots longbows or recurves with no extra equipment, or a modern compound bow shooter?
> 
> I would say it's a toss up if we are talking about longbows or traditional recurves. But modern compound archers can shoot very accurately at far distances.


I'm talking about compound target shooters.

But good longbow and recurve shooters are pretty darn accurate;- )

wll


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

@wll What kind of archery equipment do you manufacture?

Cheers.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Emitto said:


> @wll What kind of archery equipment do you manufacture?
> 
> Cheers.


PM'd

wll


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I have spent a lot of time competitively shooting longbows and I can say with some certainty that there exist more accurate slingshot shooters than longbow shooters. Of course, more folks shoot archery than slingshots so the my findings may be moot. However, I have rarely seen traditional archers hit small targets with the consistency shown by today's top slingshot shooters. I recall being looked at funny at one of the last practice shoots I attended at my archery club because I was shooting at weeds and acorns with my longbow...that is just something that archers don't do generally, due to the expense of arrows. With slingshots, one can shoot with impunity at any given target for pennies. As such, slingshot shooters generally excel at hitting very small targets consistently, as most trad archers are focused on keeping it in the 10 ring with hopes of a 12. Outside of compound bows, I would wager that a good marksman could be a better slingshot shooter on any given day than an archer.

...and it is cheaper and more fun, IMO.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Watching Bill Hays, Wingshooter and Gamekeeper shoot matchheads without breaking the match, shooting marbles out of the air, making 75 yard can hits etc.. with slingshots tells me definitely it's the person rather than the equipment. And watching champion archers do amazing things reinforces that thought...as said above by various posters.

Me? Well, I am a bit more successful at shooting a 1 inch target at 15 meters with a compound Bear bow with simple post sights and a string peep, than with a given slingshot. I did too many "Robin Hood" arrow splits that I had to post individual fluorescent stickem price tags on my target face...whereas at 15 meters with any of my slingshots, I can only hit a tuna can about half the time. Obviously I have to improve on my slingshot shooting. One reason however for this is my bow has a peep sight in the string and posts on the sight window of the bow itself...making an alignment much more perceptible on the bow than a jaw anchor point and sighting down the bands of my slingshot...therefore in theory the bow is easier to align consistently with the target than the slingshot with no peep sight near my eye.

But then again, watch the vids of the expert slingers... the pouch hold is consistent for them whereas for me likely it's not. A 2mm pouch hold deviation will miss a 4 inch target at 15 meters...only 2mm deviation! That is hard for me to refine any better than I have now but I KEEP TRYING, that's the fun of it. Someday, maybe someday, I will be able to shoot my slingshot as well as my bow.

It's your call amigo...practice equally with both and just see for yourself what you can shoot best. Is it important? For me, no. I enjoy shooting my bow equally with my slingshot...and the SS is so portable too...guess what I carry around more...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

iceman, your avatar is definitely an original presence on this forum! ...don't change it. You wouldn't be related to Willie Nelson would you? I love it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

OtziTheIceMan said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


Ha ! @Viper10, no disrespect taken or read into it. i just think that we all start out as hobbiest or recreational users. whichever term one likes to use.

@OtziTheIceMan, yeah its like that , "either sleep with itchy butt, or wake up with smelly finger" . . . hmm, or maybe not ! :looney:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

:target: :target: :target:I've seen one archer that can do some really awesome trick shots ,his name escapes me right now but he's been on that Stan Lee show real life superheroes and of course we have the legendary Rufus Hussey and PFS Shooter and they both show a high degree of accuracy and thus I would say is an even match up.


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

My opinion - Longbow or Recurve versus Slingshot - Fairly even competition as far as accuracy goes. Compound versus Slingshot - Unfair comparison, Compound will probably win as far as accuracy goes for the average guy. Compound bows are deadly accurate and consistently so. I shoot them all and that's what I find but I am no champion shot.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

crypter27 said:


> :target: :target: :target:I've seen one archer that can do some really awesome trick shots ,his name escapes me right now but he's been on that Stan Lee show real life superheroes and of course we have the legendary Rufus Hussey and PFS Shooter and they both show a high degree of accuracy and thus I would say is an even match up.


your talking about Byron Ferguson


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

the simple answer... if both are equally skilled with their respective tools, then there is no winner based on the fact they can both hit the same spot with the same consistency... ultimately a winner would be down to which would buckle under pressure or make a mistake first...

however there are many factors... arrows are bigger so wind direction will affect one more than a steel ball... also heavier (in most cases) so also gravity at work...
wind resistance...

a fair few things to consider


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That name rings a bell!


----------

